# Is it just me or has the forum become cluttered?



## Daniel (5/9/18)

I must confess something....

I don't frequent the forum that often besides watching the classies and posting in 'What's in your hand' or 'Vape Mail'....

Besides the occasional topic of interest or new hardware thread I get the feeling it's all just 'fluff' these days.

Don't get me wrong the forum is what got me off the stinkies and maybe my own lack of participation has created this feeling.....

The world has changed its all IG and wanting acknowledgement or subs...

There is a treasure trove of knowledge on this community forum but I'm concerned it has become a labyrinth to explore for newcomers....

The forum has become like a Google only you need to be exact in your searching capabilities?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/18)

Just a tip for newbies... the best way to search ECIGSSA is to use Google. Paste this below in the browser URL.

site:www.ecigssa.co.za Then type what you are looking for.

eg if you are looking for Dvarw then type this...

site:www.ecigssa.co.za Dvarw

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Bulldog (5/9/18)

Just learnt something new.
@Daniel I must say I find info fairly easy and believe me I have needed a lot of info the last 7 months .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/18)

Quite a newbie on the forum ,I found that if I ask one of the old hands / regulars they point me in the correct direction very fast . If it is mixing advice or hardware there is always some one willing to help. BTW - thank you to all my ''advisors ''

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (7/9/18)

Don't get me wrong I smaak the forum stukkend and it's all about the community just thought it might be daunting for a newbie first time they come here.....

P.S I was a few beers strong when I started the thread so no ill intent meant

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/9/18)

You are right @Daniel - there is a lot of amazing content here but it's all in various threads and might be difficult to find.

For newer members I have been wanting to create a 'tour guide' of sorts to help newer members find info they might need much quicker and easier. I have some ideas of how this can be done but just haven't had the time to get it going.

Thanks for bringing this up. Will see what we can do about this. In the meantime if you spot any good threads or content for newer vapers just post a link here and we can remember to use that in the guide of sorts

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (7/9/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Quite a newbie on the forum ,I found that if I ask one of the old hands / regulars they point me in the correct direction very fast . If it is mixing advice or hardware there is always some one willing to help. BTW - thank you to all my ''advisors ''



Same here. @Stosta was the first admin to become good friends with, if I remember correctly he offered me some drip tips back then...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (8/9/18)

Daniel said:


> There is a treasure trove of knowledge on this community forum but I'm concerned it has become a labyrinth to explore for newcomers....



@Daniel You are quite right. When I joined the forum I found it very difficult to find what I needed and even more difficult to know in which section to post. I still sometimes post in the wrong place but @Silver is quick to move it to the right place

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/9/18)

Silver said:


> You are right @Daniel - there is a lot of amazing content here but it's all in various threads and might be difficult to find.
> 
> For newer members I have been wanting to create a 'tour guide' of sorts to help newer members find info they might need much quicker and easier. I have some ideas of how this can be done but just haven't had the time to get it going.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this up. Will see what we can do about this. In the meantime if you spot any good threads or content for newer vapers just post a link here and we can remember to use that in the guide of sorts



This would be awesome, personally I've never found the forum hard to navigate as such, but I find the way posts are submitted to be somewhat confusing, as it seems users catogarize their posts very differently, may be something to look at in future; stream lining the subs and more moving of the posts to relevant subs.


----------

